# Handgun Meat Run X3



## Barebowyer (Nov 6, 2015)

First day of Georgia hunting since my return from two weeks in Virginia hunting Sika deer.  Toted the TC contender(35 Rem) to the woods for the first time...passed a cowhorn then the slickheads came in......100, 85, and 75 yds...two DRT, one ran about 30 yds.  Had to manufacture a rest each shot due to long eye relief and set up in a single ladder....it was interesting and fun!!


----------



## AliBubba (Nov 13, 2015)

Nice job!


----------



## Barebowyer (Nov 13, 2015)

Thank you....shot two more slicks on film Wednesday evening..


----------



## Barebowyer (Nov 13, 2015)

*More slicks*

More slickheads....


----------



## rosewood (Nov 16, 2015)

Nice job.  Just curious, what load are you using?


----------



## Barebowyer (Nov 18, 2015)

200 Grain Hornady FTX LEVERevolution.....I have some lighter handloads but I am very impressed by the performance of these rounds.  I also have friends that use this round from their lever guns on deer, hogs, and bear.  All have said the same...they love 'em!!


----------



## deast1988 (Nov 22, 2015)

Good stuff congrats


----------



## bronco611 (Nov 22, 2015)

heck yea that's how to fill the freezer!


----------



## Silver Mallard (Nov 22, 2015)

I just bought a 35 rem barrel for my tc. What scope are you using? Have you had any misfires? Started reading about them after I got the barrel.


----------



## Barebowyer (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks guys....I have stopped shooting them now unless the right one comes along or maybe a perfect stickbow shot.  The scope is a Leupold 2.5-8X32.......

"Be safe and shoot straight!"


----------

